
Quirky response to magnetism presents quantum physics mystery - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-quirky-response-magnetism-quantum-physics.html
======
bookofjoe
>Coexistence of Surface Ferromagnetism and a Gapless Topological State in
MnBi2Te4

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.117205)

